# mk2 air bags. is it worth it? and.. installation?



## Feliciano96 (Jan 19, 2011)

are they really worth it? or should i just go the static route. money is not really a problem and the installation is it a hard progress? just wondering is there any wiring.. or anything like that? on a 85 westmoreland golf. and do you guys have any like... brands that are good i did some research bag riders seems like a ok company.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

I think most will tell you, it's not a matter of being worth it or not. It just depends on what your objective is with the car. Do you want to be slammed? Then bags is the route you'd likely wanna go. Do you want more of a motorsport handling car? Then go with coils.

To me, comparing air ride and coilovers is apples and oranges.


----------



## shedtearsforwisconsin (Nov 1, 2009)

cramerica said:


> I think most will tell you, it's not a matter of being worth it or not. It just depends on what your objective is with the car. Do you want to be slammed? Then bags is the route you'd likely wanna go. Do you want more of a motorsport handling car? Then go with coils.
> 
> To me, comparing air ride and coilovers is apples and oranges.


agreed. since your car is older. go with bags. its not a racecar. and older cars look good on the ground haha


----------



## Feliciano96 (Jan 19, 2011)

*i guess. its diesel.*

its a mk2 westie diesel so yeah it wont be going fast. i guess.
lol guess bags it shall be anyone have a good company that pretty resonible with prices.? and about the installation is it really hard? any wiring involved?


----------



## shedtearsforwisconsin (Nov 1, 2009)

Feliciano96 said:


> its a mk2 westie diesel so yeah it wont be going fast. i guess.
> lol guess bags it shall be anyone have a good company that pretty resonible with prices.? and about the installation is it really hard? any wiring involved?


look in here http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?1055-Air-Suspension

someone should be able to help you... or just read.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Static > Air 


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## Nbmx (Jun 28, 2011)

Coils. It may be no racecar but itll be more fun when you play around.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

I prefer static, but it really depends on what you want to do and how youre driving the car. Also take into consideration if anyone else will drive your car, and the typical road conditions where most of its time will be spent.


----------



## Feliciano96 (Jan 19, 2011)

*well.*

1.6s are pretty slow. so ill probably just wanna lay frame when its parked all the time and when im driving be pretty low.. but yeah i guess its an advanatage with it bein an 85 to be on air so it doesnt break more than its already broken. lol  but before any suspension options are decided upon i will probasbly go static for the time being and go with air when i have the nmoney and when the car is running. currently... am clueless. with why its not running .. i have a little bit of a clue but not alot.
\


----------



## Der92all (Nov 15, 2012)

*VolksWagen Jetta 1990 Coupe*

Im selling my Volkswagen Jetta gl 1990 coupe! If your into Volkswagen this is the car its hard to find the coupe version of this car. But if your looking for a nice reliable car, and a great gas saver this car is it. Selling for 3000 or you can offer me. 407-284-9942 please text before call. EAMIL ME FOR PICS [email protected]


----------



## Feliciano96 (Jan 19, 2011)

*sir*

sir above. that has no refrance to my posting at all


----------

